# Other > DWD/depression and the media >  Susan Calman on depression

## Jaquaia

Witty but relateable!

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/b01qwc92

----------


## EJ

I tried reading her autobiography recently but found it too heavy going.

----------


## Suzi

I haven't read her autobiography, but I think she's so funny!

----------


## EJ

At the beginning of the autobiography she talks about her hospital admissions and self harm. I tried to get past that but couldn’t.

----------


## Suzi

That's understandable.

----------


## Paula

Erm, was that canned laughter?

----------


## EJ

She doesn’t get onto to that until much later.

----------

